
Visualizing ice flows with animated color cycling - dhotson
http://dwtkns.com/posts/flowing-ice.html
======
dhotson
Similar to a technique that was popular in 8-bit games:
[http://amiga.lychesis.net/special/ColorCycling.html](http://amiga.lychesis.net/special/ColorCycling.html)

